# Burstner Elegance i821G 2006 Bumper Removal



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

I need to remove my bumper in order to get it repaired (Don't ask).

It seems to be secured by pop rivets at outer bottom edges but what else secures it and how is it removed? 

8O


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Got an answer back from Burstner.

Bumper is retained by the pop rivets and a couple of bolts behind the numberplate.

So the numberplate has to come off first.

I'll give it a try.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

At least your saving a few quid in labour costs by being able to remove and refit the bumper.....hope it's not too expensive.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

tyreman1 said:


> At least your saving a few quid in labour costs by being able to remove and refit the bumper.....hope it's not too expensive.


Oh no, ain't buying a new one. Will explore repair option first. Need rear light cluster housing fixed too.

Should be possible.


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Arra

Shame your light cluster housing wasn't blue as I have 2 new ones after having my bumper replaced.
Had the first bumper repaired with fibre glass. Couldn't tell.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

All my stuff is the grey colour. Seems to have a sparkle liqueur coating too. Ooops that should have read LAQUER not liqueuer. Don't know what I was thinking.....  

Light cluster housing is separate from bumper.


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, my 2 light clusters are separate too.
The company that replaced my bumper also replaced the light clusters, no reason?, so i kept them in case?


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Love your travelblog bye the way.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Well then, thirteen screws and various other bits removed and we get the bumper off to get it repaired. Screws need replaced too now, rusted .......

A new bumper was to be £580, don't know if that was painted or not. Repair should be much cheaper.

I'll advise in due course.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Ah ha! at last the repair has been concluded, fibreglass repair to bumper over an area 8" x 8" and a 2" crack in the light fairing.

£360 complete and it looks like new.

An expensive mistake, but not as expensive as a total replacement.

:signrandr:


----------

